# Boat Parade Pictures



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

Lets see some picture of the setups that will be rolling into North Dakota this weekend.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I just love these threads with an anti-nonresident undertone. I, for one, will be bringing a canoe for me and my son, but I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

One of my friends said next year they might have a draw like sd.. Not sure if it's true or not, because I highly doubt it


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

They have been talking about that for years.

I think 10 years ago or so there was a limit, like 20K on NR licenses.
My buddy is going to be part of the parade this weekend, headed out today. He is pulling his 16 foot jon with a mud motor. I personally like the simplicity of a bag of decoys and a swamp seat. That's all I bring to ND.

However, these type of topic shows the mentality of the forum. Lucky for us blue platters the farmers are completly different than the clown on here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It is fun to count the number of boats today.

About 3 or 4 years ago I was putting fertilizer down the Friday before the boat parade right by the interstate, I counted 119 boat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Got a picture of this beat last year.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn proud of my boat and it's a GOLDENEYE killing MACHINE! And, I'm a resident! As much as I love the cornfields...Never killed a Can, Redhead, Buff, Bluebill or a Goldeneye in a field!









Love shooting divers!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
I agree with ya Ric, theres nothing like shooting divers, and not many diver hunts happen without boats.... :beer: ...


----------



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

This wasn't a post against nonresident hunters, it's interesting to see all the rigs that people hunt out of.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

NDSUFishing said:


> This wasn't a post against nonresident hunters, it's interesting to see all the rigs that people hunt out of.


As little as I hunt ducks I would be interested in that too. Like Rick said you don't shoot divers in the corn field. I have hunted ducks a lot in the past. One year I must have killed around 100 Scaup. There is a great pass where you can sit high and dry south of Medina and pound Scaup all day. Years ago there was a good pass west of Chase Lake, between the lake and state land with lakes to the north west. I hunted Scaup one day in a heavy snow storm with north west winds at 40 mph. Those ducks were on you in a half second after you seen them.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Was out and about today and it dawned on me: "I haven't seen a boat parade thread yet and it's NR opener!" Good stuff, spank those brown ducks boys. SD get ready!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure glad the locals don't post a Boat Parade when I haul my boat to Arizona to greedily cut the locals out of all those stripers and smallies and largemouth and world record class Redear, and restrict license sales for javelina and quail, and.........
I guess they don't get uptight about a bunch of grey haired snowbirds stealing all their game and fish!

Though I haven't hunted the big water of Devils Lake or elsewhere, in 35 years of duck hunting in central ND I strain my old brain to remember seeing more than a small handful of hunters using boats. Most often they are huddled in the cat tails with decoys out front. Like I used to do.
I suppose for big water divers a boat might be necessary, but it would surprise me to find enough out of state boats to seriously interfere with locals.
I did know a guy who pulled a boat every year from Denver, but he used it to haul decoys and dog stuff. It never hit the water. I wonder how many boat arcade boats are used mainly as a trailer.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Sure glad the locals don't post a Boat Parade when I haul my boat to Arizona to greedily cut the locals out of all those stripers and smallies and largemouth and world record class Redear, and restrict license sales for javelina and quail, and.........
> I guess they don't get uptight about a bunch of grey haired snowbirds stealing all their game and fish!
> 
> Though I haven't hunted the big water of Devils Lake or elsewhere, in 35 years of duck hunting in central ND I strain my old brain to remember seeing more than a small handful of hunters using boats. Most often they are huddled in the cat tails with decoys out front. Like I used to do.
> ...


You obviously haven't hunted the DL region...while boats weren't always the issue, I gave up hunting NR opener when I was up that way because every roost would be burned by shooting time...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

No, I haven't hunted Devils Lake area, and only snow goose hunting a the Rugby area quite a few years ago. I doubt one needs a boat to burn a roost, though. Roost burning, while it can be a PITA is another topic, though. Probably far more done by jump shooters than serious big water duck hunters.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

My small rig for large potholes and such (Stealth modified w/ 5hp longtail). We sit low and with a ghillie top we literally disappear.


----------



## zatoan (Sep 12, 2014)

I just love these threads with an anti-nonresident undertone. I, for one, will be bringing a canoe for me and my son, but I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I dragged my boat out of the shed yesterday. The ducks at the local lake are going straight up about 1000 feet when they come off and are heading NE somewhere. I have been trying for 2 1/2 weeks to follow them and figure out where they are going and still can't find them so hunting the water may be the only option.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

It kind of reminds a guy of the boat parade heading from ND in to Western MN on any given weekend from June-August.

I will have my canoe or sport boat on top of a trailer full of field decoys in a couple of weeks. A guy has to have a plan B if you can't get on the x field. See you soon!


----------

